# Game suggestions for the Xbox/360



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

So I just won a Xbox 360 and would like what are good games for it, as well as good Xbox games as it's backwards compatible.  So far, I've thought up of:

50 Cent: Blood on Sand
The three Assassin's Creed
Blue Dragon
Borderlands
Burnout Paradise
Dante's Inferno
Dead Rising 1 & 2
The two Dragon Age
Final Fantasy XIII
Gears of War 1, 2, 3 (1 & 2 comes with the Xbox)
Goblin Commander: Unleash the Horde
Grand Theft Auto 4 (comes with the Xbox)
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
Need for Speed: Shift
Quantum of Solace
Red Dead Redemption
Soulcalibur IV
Tales of Vesperia
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 1 & 2

You can add games if you want to.  Also, is there anything special with the Xbox 360 besides Xbox Live?  As in, some kinda PSN or stuff.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

The Halo series, Just Cause 2, Bioshock 1&2. 

There is a Marketplace that you can use without Xbox Live, but you get a lot more shit from Gold.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The Halo series, Just Cause 2, Bioshock 1&2.
> 
> There is a Marketplace that you can use without Xbox Live, but you get a lot more shit from Gold.


 
No offense, but fuck Halo.  What's Just Cause and Bioshock about?

Oh, and my Xbox comes with a free year of Gold membership, what does it do?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 20, 2010)

I plan on getting Red Dead Redemption and Fallout: New Vegas pretty soon.

Also Gold membership is what you need to play online.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dead Space

Bioshock is a FPS set in an underwater city, its definitely worth your time.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I plan on getting Red Dead Redemption and Fallout: New Vegas pretty soon.
> 
> Also Gold membership is what you need to play online.


 
Thanks.



kyle19 said:


> Dead Space
> 
> Bioshock is a FPS set in an underwater city, its definitely worth your time.


 
I'm not a big fan of FPSes, so I'll try it out if I can find it below 5$.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't have an Xbox360, but I recommend Super Street Fighter IV. Play the heck out of that and Tales of Vesperia for me, okay?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't have an Xbox360, but I recommend Super Street Fighter IV. Play the heck out of that and Tales of Vesperia for me, okay?


 
Trust me, I couldn't suck more at fighting games if I tried.  And heck yes, I'll play the heck out of Tales of Vesperia.  Now I just wish it's as good as Tales of Symphonia.

PS:  My roomate has Super Street Fighter IV and he let me play once.  I didn't quite like it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> No offense, but fuck Halo.  What's Just Cause and Bioshock about?
> 
> Oh, and my Xbox comes with a free year of Gold membership, what does it do?


 
You may not find the discs terribly comfortable to fuck, but I'm not about to stop your fetishes.

And uh. Just Cause *2* has a lame ass story, that i have no idea what it's about...But it's really, really fun to fling fly and fuck around in it. It's open world, storyline is based on what you want to do, and the map is pretty huge (not oblivion huge, but still pretty large). 

Bioshock is about surviving a plane crash, and discovering an large underwater city (Rapture), kinda steam-punkish (1960's). The city itself is in total anarchy, all rule has disappeared. You're helped through the game by a 'radio' you pick up, and a guy named Atlas (amongst others) guide you into the story. There are several other characters along the way that try to ninja their will upon you too, and with mixed aspects of FPS & RPG (albeit the 2nd one is a lot better combat/upgrade wise, but the 1st has a great story, at least to me). A guy named Ryan (this is off the top of my head, so details are iffy) is the creator or former leader of the city Rapture, and due to his insanity, believes you to be some evil guy from the surface trying to take over his city. He basically tries to kill you by having various (and sending various) Splicers after you (there are a number of different ones) that are just insane and disfigured people from the city.

Atlas informs your character how to survive, you get introduced to Plasmids, ADAM, Little Sisters, and all that noise - Then you go about helping/killing (your choice) little sisters and trying to get your memories and life back. There is a Dr. (Tenenbaum?) that was the creator of these Little Sisters (who are young little girls that have been brainwashed since birth to harvest and consume 'ADAM' which is some sort of life force or something) and she harbours/controls them. 

Can't really remember the rest, because I played it so long ago...But yeah, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You may not find the discs terribly comfortable to fuck, but I'm not about to stop your fetishes.
> 
> And uh. Just Cause *2* has a lame ass story, that i have no idea what it's about...But it's really, really fun to fling fly and fuck around in it. It's open world, storyline is based on what you want to do, and the map is pretty huge (not oblivion huge, but still pretty large).
> 
> ...


 
I saw RPG elements in there, it sounds decent now.  Also, when I want to just do random stuff, I play GTA San Andreas.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I saw RPG elements in there, it sounds decent now.  Also, when I want to just do random stuff, I play GTA San Andreas.


 
But Just Cause 2 has a Batgrapple that you can combine with a parachute-like-thing to fly around D: It's stupidly fun xD

And yeah, Bioshock is probably my favourite game series (with a prequel coming out next year too). I've got the action figgers to prove it xD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> But Just Cause 2 has a Batgrapple that you can combine with a parachute-like-thing to fly around D: It's stupidly fun xD
> 
> And yeah, Bioshock is probably my favourite game series (with a prequel coming out next year too). I've got the action figgers to prove it xD


 
San Andreas is stupidly fun too 

Fly a plane
Press square
Press triangle
Fly around
???
Die


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Trust me, I couldn't suck more at fighting games if I tried.


But you're planning to get Soul Calibur IV. 


Ibuuyk said:


> And heck yes, I'll play the heck out of Tales of Vesperia.  Now I just wish it's as good as Tales of Symphonia.


It's not?


Ibuuyk said:


> PS:  My roomate has Super Street Fighter IV and he let me play once.  I didn't quite like it.


You didn't?!


----------



## Inya (Oct 20, 2010)

Hm, lets see here. The Bioshocks are lovely games I enjoyed, Assassins Creeds are worth your time, I enjoyed Dead Rising much, The COD series have nice multiplayers but full of idiots screaming, Dante's Inferno(?) never know that was made into a game but its a nice peom, Borderlands was good and has alot to do, Halo is overrated, Fallout 3 is amazing and I'm sure New Vegas is something good (from what I heard, I haven't played New Vegas yet), Gears of wars was nice but I never played the other one, Arkham Asylum has a nice story to it, Dead Space was okay, and Mirror's Edge was neat.

And thats basically all the games I can name for the top of my mind that I liked.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But you're planning to get Soul Calibur IV.
> It's not?
> You didn't?!


 
I suck at fighting games, but I love Soulcalibur, I'm fucked up.



Inya said:


> Hm, lets see here. The Bioshocks are lovely games I enjoyed, Assassins Creeds are worth your time, I enjoyed Dead Rising much, The COD series have nice multiplayers but full of idiots screaming, Dante's Inferno(?) never know that was made into a game but its a nice peom, Borderlands was good and has alot to do, Halo is overrated, Fallout 3 is amazing and I'm sure New Vegas is something good (from what I heard, I haven't played New Vegas yet), Gears of wars was nice but I never played the other one, Arkham Asylum has a nice story to it, Dead Space was okay, and Mirror's Edge was neat.
> 
> And thats basically all the games I can name for the top of my mind that I liked.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 20, 2010)

Another recommendation for Bioshock. I don't like FPS either (I'm just not good at them is all), but I played the hell out of that game. REALLY good.

Infinite Undiscovery was a pretty decent RPG but I might be alone in that. It was just a different story concept is all. First two hours are kinda BS but the rest was pretty great. Eternal Sonata is really good, I'd recommend looking into it if you like RPGs.

Red Dead Redemption is the best ever ever ever :] :]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Another recommendation for Bioshock. I don't like FPS either (I'm just not good at them is all), but I played the hell out of that game. REALLY good.
> 
> Infinite Undiscovery was a pretty decent RPG but I might be alone in that. It was just a different story concept is all. First two hours are kinda BS but the rest was pretty great. Eternal Sonata is really good, I'd recommend looking into it if you like RPGs.
> 
> Red Dead Redemption is the best ever ever ever :] :]


 
Thanks.  I think I've got enough good reviews about Bioshock & Red Dead Redemption to buy them.  But I don't think I'll buy Infinite Undiscovery and Eternal Sonata.


----------



## The DK (Oct 20, 2010)

Try Fable the first one, 2 was ok, and 3 looks promising. Fallout 3 and Boarderlands is awsome. Oh dont get FFXIII its a waste of time, yes it looks good but overall a disappointment.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 20, 2010)

Lost Odyssey wasn't to bad.
Castelvania Lord of Shadows was good too.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thanks.  I think I've got enough good reviews about Bioshock & Red Dead Redemption to buy them.  But I don't think I'll buy Infinite Undiscovery and Eternal Sonata.


 
Yeah they're not for everyone I admit, lol.


----------



## Inya (Oct 20, 2010)

I wouldn't get Kinect if I were you...

It doesn't look any good.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

The DK said:


> Try Fable the first one, 2 was ok, and 3 looks promising. Fallout 3 and Boarderlands is awsome. Oh dont get FFXIII its a waste of time, yes it looks good but overall a disappointment.


 
I know Final Fantasy XIII had extremely bad reviews, but I've completed every game except this one and as I am a FFtard, I just need to try it by myself.  Also, what's Fable about?



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Lost Odyssey wasn't to bad.
> Castelvania Lord of Shadows was good too.


 
I'm one of the rare few who never liked Castlevania.  Also, what's Lost Odyssey about?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Inya said:


> I wouldn't get Kinect if I were you...
> 
> It doesn't look any good.


 
I know, lol.  Even if I don't know much about Xbox, I'm not a complete incult.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 21, 2010)

I double up the Dead Rising series, and the Assassin Creed trilogy. Both game sets are awesome, and I've played them both thru and thru.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know* Final Fantasy XIII *had extremely bad reviews, but I've completed every game except this one and as I am a FFtard, I just need to try it by myself.  Also, what's Fable about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the rare few who never liked Castlevania.  Also, what's Lost Odyssey about?


What the hell are you talking about? As long you don't go "WAAAHHH THEY CHANGED THE GAMEPLAY" you should enjoy it.

Also, you shouldn't even get it for the 360. FF13 is awful on the Xbox.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Seconding Borderlands.  If you do decide to get one of the add-ons, I recommend Secret Armory.  Ups character max level to 61.


----------



## Barak (Oct 21, 2010)

Splinter Cell Double Agent


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I double up the Dead Rising series, and the Assassin Creed trilogy. Both game sets are awesome, and I've played them both thru and thru.


 


Shark_the_raptor said:


> Seconding Borderlands.  If you do decide  to get one of the add-ons, I recommend Secret Armory.  Ups character  max level to 61.



Thanks, I've got enough good reviews of these games to buy them, but I doubt I'll buy any add-on.



Superscooter143 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? As long you don't go "WAAAHHH THEY CHANGED THE GAMEPLAY" you should enjoy it.
> 
> Also, you shouldn't even get it for the 360. FF13 is awful on the Xbox.


 
Yea well, I don't have a PS3 (yet).  And I heard it was like watching a movie and walking in tunnels for hours.



Barak said:


> Splinter Cell Double Agent


 
Sorry, I don't like Splinter Cell.


----------



## YoshiChief (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what you think of JRPGs, but I would give Lost Oddysey a go, it can be found really cheap nowadays and should keep people busy for a while


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 21, 2010)

YoshiChief said:


> I'm not sure what you think of JRPGs, but I would give Lost Oddysey a go, it can be found really cheap nowadays and should keep people busy for a while


 
That and *Tales of Vesperia*, which is f'ing amazing.   <3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2010)

YoshiChief said:


> I'm not sure what you think of JRPGs, but I would give Lost Oddysey a go, it can be found really cheap nowadays and should keep people busy for a while


 
What is Lost Odyssey about?


----------



## YoshiChief (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, without going into spoilers, you basically play as a man called Kaim, who has lived for a thousand years and who has no memory of his past, and you slowly have to regain them.

This game was made by the creators of Final Fantasy, even composed by Nobuo Uematsu ^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2010)

YoshiChief said:


> Well, without going into spoilers, you basically play as a man called Kaim, who has lived for a thousand years and who has no memory of his past, and you slowly have to regain them.
> 
> This game was made by the creators of Final Fantasy, even composed by Nobuo Uematsu ^^


 
Already sounds great, but I didn't mean the story.  How's the gameplay?  What kinda RPG is it?


----------



## Zydala (Oct 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Already sounds great, but I didn't mean the story.  How's the gameplay?  What kinda RPG is it?


 
If you liked Final Fantasy X gameplay, you'll probably like it. Regular turn-style. The thing that frustrated me about the gameplay though, is that you do more damage by pressing the right trigger button at the right time (if I recall correctly), and I could never ever get it right... so fighting things took like, twice as long.

(also I thought the designers were on crack when they made it but that's an aesthetics thing)


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 21, 2010)

I would highly recommend the Mass Effect series as they are sort of a hybrid between RPG and Shooter type gameplay with an amazing story. I would also recommend Fallout 3, The Orange Box, and The Assassins Creed Series.


----------



## Inya (Oct 21, 2010)

Eezo the Dragon said:


> I would highly recommend the Mass Effect series as they are sort of a hybrid between RPG and Shooter type gameplay with an amazing story. I would also recommend Fallout 3, The Orange Box, and The Assassins Creed Series.



Orange box is a nice game, but the tf2 on it is nothing what it should be.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 21, 2010)

Bayonetta is great if you dont mind silliness in your games, and Dante's Inferno always struck me as a meh god of war wanna-be that used a famous poem as its pull.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 21, 2010)

Inya said:


> Orange box is a nice game, but the tf2 on it is nothing what it should be.


 I hear that a lot, but really the core game play is still there. Even without the user created content, it's still a great game to play with my friends over XBL, and I don't have to spend a fortune on a gaming PC.


----------



## Barak (Oct 22, 2010)

Eezo the Dragon said:


> I hear that a lot, but really the core game play is still there. Even without the user created content, it's still a great game to play with my friends over XBL, and I don't have to spend a fortune on a gaming PC.


 
TF2 on console is uterbullshit

YOU CAN'T KILL WITH A FISH D:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 22, 2010)

Zydala said:


> If you liked Final Fantasy X gameplay, you'll probably like it. Regular turn-style. The thing that frustrated me about the gameplay though, is that you do more damage by pressing the right trigger button at the right time (if I recall correctly), and I could never ever get it right... so fighting things took like, twice as long.
> 
> (also I thought the designers were on crack when they made it but that's an aesthetics thing)


 
Thanks, I liked Super Mario RPG & the Paper Mario games.



Eezo the Dragon said:


> I would highly recommend the Mass Effect series as they are sort of a hybrid between RPG and Shooter type gameplay with an amazing story. I would also recommend Fallout 3, The Orange Box, and The Assassins Creed Series.


 
I already have the orange box on the console it belongs, a PC.  As for Fallout, I don't think I'll get it, and what's Mass Effect about?



Holsety said:


> Bayonetta is great if you dont mind silliness in your games, and Dante's Inferno always struck me as a meh god of war wanna-be that used a famous poem as its pull.


 
What's Bayonetta about?


----------



## Bambi (Oct 22, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Stuff


You're on the right track then.

I'd recommend branching out a bit more -- there's plenty of FPS's that are good, you've just got to give them a try. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is great for the 360. I'd recommend RUSE, a strategy game that has it's own little quirks here and there. Red Dead: Redemption is a good one, but you've listed that as well. I'd recommend spending some time getting all of the demos you can from the XBox Live! marketplace. Defense Grid is a solid game, too.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 22, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thanks, I liked Super Mario RPG & the Paper Mario games.



Yeah I guess it's a little like that; I kinda forgot about that. I didn't have as much trouble as the mario games though! I probably just suck at that stuff though lol




> What's Bayonetta about?


 
Serious answer: Bayonetta is a beat-em-up by Hideki Kamiya (Okami, Devil May Cry) about the last of the "Umbran Witches" that fought in a war against their counterparts, the "Lumen Sages". The Umbrans are all but wiped out now, except for her, and she now goes about earth trying to beat the shit out of all the angels that are trying to destroy her.

Not-Serious answer: the best 40 bucks I ever spent; the campiest, cheesiest, game about a pole-dancing witch who gets practically naked every time she summons monsters with her hair. In the final battle at the end of the game, you ride up a rocket on a motorcycle as it shoots into space. It's amazingly silly, but the gameplay is superb, and I looooooved it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 22, 2010)

Bambi said:


> You're on the right track then.
> 
> I'd recommend branching out a bit more -- there's plenty of FPS's that are good, you've just got to give them a try. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is great for the 360. I'd recommend RUSE, a strategy game that has it's own little quirks here and there. Red Dead: Redemption is a good one, but you've listed that as well. I'd recommend spending some time getting all of the demos you can from the XBox Live! marketplace. Defense Grid is a solid game, too.


 
I'm just not that big of a FPS fan, even though I'm damn good at them.  What's Bad Company about?  Sounds like a Medal of Honor-like.  And what's RUSE about?



Zydala said:


> Yeah I guess it's a little like that; I kinda forgot about that. I didn't have as much trouble as the mario games though! I probably just suck at that stuff though lol
> 
> Serious answer: Bayonetta is a beat-em-up by Hideki Kamiya (Okami, Devil May Cry) about the last of the "Umbran Witches" that fought in a war against their counterparts, the "Lumen Sages". The Umbrans are all but wiped out now, except for her, and she now goes about earth trying to beat the shit out of all the angels that are trying to destroy her.
> 
> Not-Serious answer: the best 40 bucks I ever spent; the campiest, cheesiest, game about a pole-dancing witch who gets practically naked every time she summons monsters with her hair. In the final battle at the end of the game, you ride up a rocket on a motorcycle as it shoots into space. It's amazingly silly, but the gameplay is superb, and I looooooved it.


 
Not a fan of beat'em ups, sorry.


----------



## Inya (Oct 22, 2010)

The Xbox Arcade has some nice games, like Castle Crashers, and Dead Rising 2: case zero which is the prologue to Dead Rising 2.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 22, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm just not that big of a FPS fan, even though I'm damn good at them.  What's Bad Company about?  Sounds like a Medal of Honor-like.


Oh, god no!
[video=youtube;bJ9fTM-bC9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9fTM-bC9Y[/video]


> From wikipedia, source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlefield:_Bad_Company_2#Single-player:
> 
> For the majority of the single player campaign, the player controls  Private Preston Marlowe. Marlowe is part of a squad formerly  representing a misfit company in a fictional United States Army  battalion known as "Bad Company". Other members of the squad include  technology expert Private Terrance Sweetwater, demolitions specialist  Private George Haggard Jr., and squad leader Sergeant Samuel Redford.  The squad, escaping with gold in the previous game but believed to be  caught soon thereafter, now work on a special assignment for the Army in  securing a dangerous Scalar technology.
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact, Bad Company 2 spends a lot of it's single-player time parodying Modern Warfare 2, and other shooters like the previous Medal of Honor (airborne.)

Now, RUSE has been given some bad reviews, particularly because it's not quite to the liking of big gaming sites like IGN, but it's a strategy game that has a short but interesting campaign narrative; and difficulty settings make it even more interesting as the AI tries to bluff and scare you out of what you'd usually expect out of simple, RTS forumlas: Stack defenses, get artillery, ???, profit.

I'd download the demo first, but here's some video.

[video=youtube;HfxZCjkj4I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfxZCjkj4I8[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 22, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Oh, god no!
> [video=youtube;bJ9fTM-bC9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9fTM-bC9Y[/video]
> As a matter of fact, Bad Company 2 spends a lot of it's single-player time parodying Modern Warfare 2, and other shooters like the previous Medal of Honor (airborne.)
> 
> ...


 
Bad Company 2 sounds like a realist Team Fortress 2, and I prefer the latter's cartoonish style.  As for RUSE, it sounds boring even to me.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 22, 2010)

Give up on the xbox fail60 and get a Wii or even better get a good gaming pc.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 22, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Bad Company 2 sounds like a realist Team Fortress 2, and I prefer the latter's cartoonish style.  As for RUSE, it sounds boring even to me.


You really can't go wrong with a game that allows you to knock down entire buildings, but that's just me. One of the greatest gaming hurdles in most FPS's is poor map design, and what happens when a player can manage to exploit it -- Bad Company's answer is to allow people to destroy anything, making paths wherever, whenever, including buildings that once were safe houses for campers.

Give a shot if you'd like something different.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 22, 2010)

lol Wii


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Give up on the xbox fail60 and get a Wii or even better get a good gaming pc.


 
I already have a Wii and I love it.  It's just that I love good bargains on eBay and it might not hurt to have every console.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 23, 2010)

Get Grandtheft auto. :<


----------



## Zydala (Oct 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Give up on the xbox fail60 and get a Wii or even better get a good gaming pc.


 
it's 2010

are the console wars over yet


----------



## Inya (Oct 23, 2010)

Zydala said:


> it's 2010
> 
> are the console wars over yet


 
Guess not.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Give up on the xbox fail60 and get a Wii or even better get a good gaming pc.


 
Hurr-durr!  :B  Do people like you still use "Gaystation" and "Nintendon't" nowadays as well?


----------



## Bambi (Oct 23, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Hurr-durr!  :B  Do people like you still use "Gaystation" and "Nintendon't" nowadays as well?


WAR HUGH GOOD GOD YA'LL
WHAT IS IT GOOD FOR
ABSOLUTELY NOTHING


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 23, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Get Grandtheft auto. :<


 
I already said it comes with the Xbox 360.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 23, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Hurr-durr!  :B  Do people like you still use "Gaystation" and "Nintendon't" nowadays as well?


 0/10

And of course R.U.S.E. sucks on consoles. It's an RTS, and it has a REALLY hard time trying to make the graphics look nice. Try it on PC; it's like a Crysis RTS.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 23, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> 0/10
> 
> And of course R.U.S.E. sucks on consoles. It's an RTS, and it has a REALLY hard time trying to make the graphics look nice. Try it on PC; it's like a Crysis RTS.


 
I need to upgrade my processor and video card before I can play decent games on my PC; it can't even support anti-aliasing.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I already said it comes with the Xbox 360.


 
Get the second GTA4 then. :S


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Get the second GTA4 then. :S


 
...Wha?


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 24, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> ...Wha?



*GTA4*: *The Ballad of Gay Tony* and *The Lost and the Damned*.  You can get both in one package now for $30~$40.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> *GTA4*: *The Ballad of Gay Tony* and *The Lost and the Damned*.  You can get both in one package now for $30~$40.


 
Meh, that's too expensive.  Are they expansions or something?


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 24, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Meh, that's too expensive.  Are they expansions or something?


 
Expensive?  They're rather large extensions of the game, and they're actually worth the cash if you're an avid fan of *GTA*.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Expensive?  They're rather large extensions of the game, and they're actually worth the cash if you're an avid fan of *GTA*.


 
I'll buy 'em if I find 'em below 10$, just like any other game.


----------



## Shouden (Oct 24, 2010)

Crackdown 1&2 are fun. I know at least the first one was pretty addictive and the second one is supposedly a lot like the first one.

RDR is stupid fun mainly 'cause of all the glitches and the Undead Nightmare Pack comes out on Tuesday which adds a new storyline with Zombies...and EVERYTHING gets zombified. There are even the "Four Horses of the Apocalypse." Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Crackdown 1&2 are fun. I know at least the first one was pretty addictive and the second one is supposedly a lot like the first one.
> 
> RDR is stupid fun mainly 'cause of all the glitches and the Undead Nightmare Pack comes out on Tuesday which adds a new storyline with Zombies...and EVERYTHING gets zombified. There are even the "Four Horses of the Apocalypse." Looks pretty awesome.


 
What're the Crackdown games about?


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Crackdown 1 is fun. I know at least the first one was pretty addictive and the second one SUCKS
> 
> RDR is stupid fun mainly 'cause of all the glitches and the Undead Nightmare Pack comes out on Tuesday which adds a new storyline with Zombies...and EVERYTHING gets zombified. There are even the "Four Horses of the Apocalypse." Looks pretty awesome.


 

The second Crackdown I'm afraid was a letdown. The original developers of Crackdown were too busy slackin- oh, "developing" APB.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Oct 25, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> FF13 is awful on the Xbox.



mlyp

I am so disappointed this was not pointed out yet.

Also:



> Sorry, I don't like Splinter Cell.





> [will be getting] Rainbow Six Vegas 1 & 2



I couldn't be more disappointed if I tried. :|


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 25, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> I couldn't be more disappointed if I tried. :|


 
How come?  I have Rainbow Six 3 on PS2 and I love it, don't see why I wouldn't like the newer ones.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 25, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> How come?  I have Rainbow Six 3 on PS2 and I love it, don't see why I wouldn't like the newer ones.


 
Both *Vegas* games are good.  Just a little on the "easier" side when compared to the older entries, hehe.  Tom Clancy games are usually pretty safe bets, though *Splinter Cell: Conviction* left a very sour taste in my mouth.  :|


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 25, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Both *Vegas* games are good.  Just a little on the "easier" side when compared to the older entries, hehe.  Tom Clancy games are usually pretty safe bets, though *Splinter Cell: Conviction* left a very sour taste in my mouth.  :|


 
Even easier?  Damn, I though Rainbow Six 3 was easy even on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 25, 2010)

*Some one find me a reason to care about this thread.*
*Other than the system war at hand.*

*Xbox360: How about making a game based off how hard it is to be a furry in this world?*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 25, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> *Some one find me a reason to care about this thread.*
> *Other than the system war at hand.*
> 
> *Xbox360: How about making a game based off how hard it is to be a furry in this world?*


 
Read the OP before ranting or GTFO.


----------



## NCollieboy (Oct 25, 2010)

Dead Space, get Dead Space
also, Splinter Cell Conviction is an ok game, co-op can be fun at times.


----------



## Inya (Oct 25, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> *GTA4*: *The Ballad of Gay Tony* and *The Lost and the Damned*. You can get both in one package now for $30~$40.



Yes, TBOGT is amazing. Its so worth it.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 25, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> *Some one find me a reason to care about this thread.*
> *Other than the system war at hand.*
> 
> *Xbox360: How about making a game based off how hard it is to be a furry in this world?*


 That had nothing to do with the topic.

I suggest Halo: Reach.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 25, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> Dead Space, get Dead Space
> also, Splinter Cell Conviction is an ok game, co-op can be fun at times.


 
What's Dead Space about?



Superscooter143 said:


> That had nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> I suggest Halo: Reach.


 
I already said Halo can go fuck itself, no offense.


----------



## SICK (Oct 26, 2010)

Fable 3


----------



## Zydala (Oct 26, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's Dead Space about?


 
Resident Evilish over-the-shoulder game where you're an engineer trapped on a stranded spaceship that's been taken over by an alien lifeform that inhabits dead bodies. It's a horror-thriller sort of game where you use nail guns and electric saws as weapons instead of your standard laser-gun-toting sort of thing. I enjoyed it, but even if it doesn't sound interesting to you, it's pretty cheap these days so if you ever get a chance to check it out, maybe consider it.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Oct 26, 2010)

Just Cause 1 & 2, you can attach boats to 747s then blow the crap out of an evil army base.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 27, 2010)

SICK said:


> Fable 3


 
What's it about?



Zydala said:


> Resident Evilish over-the-shoulder game where you're an engineer trapped on a stranded spaceship that's been taken over by an alien lifeform that inhabits dead bodies. It's a horror-thriller sort of game where you use nail guns and electric saws as weapons instead of your standard laser-gun-toting sort of thing. I enjoyed it, but even if it doesn't sound interesting to you, it's pretty cheap these days so if you ever get a chance to check it out, maybe consider it.


 
Thanks, sounds fun.



Allamo Fox said:


> Just Cause 1 & 2, you can attach boats to 747s then blow the crap out of an evil army base.


 
What's it about other than blowing up ships?


----------



## SICK (Oct 27, 2010)

Fable 3 has you trying to start a revelation against your brother the king. Its pretty good and has co-op so you can play online with a friend.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh no, whatever you do, do NOT get Fable 3. Get Fable 2 or the first one, but whatever you do, do not get 3.

It might seem good from reviews but tons of stuff have been revised - only to make it more difficult, less interesting and complicated than the other two.


----------



## Ash (Oct 27, 2010)

Mirrors edge - Amazing story line and gameplay.

Dead Space - Scary as shit, jump in your face story line, great gameplay

F.E.A.R 2 - scary, yet great gameplay, great online multiplayer

Left 4 Dead/Left 4 Dead 2 - Great story line, lots of DLC, and fun online multiplayer.

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare/ Modern Warfare 2 - Amazing storyline and great online multiplayer.

Halo series : Amazing storyline and great online multiplayer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 27, 2010)

SICK said:


> Fable 3 has you trying to start a revelation against your brother the king. Its pretty good and has co-op so you can play online with a friend.


 
I mean, what's it about?



Ash said:


> Mirrors edge - Amazing story line and gameplay.
> Dead Space - Scary as shit, jump in your face story line, great gameplay
> F.E.A.R 2 - scary, yet great gameplay, great online multiplayer
> Left 4 Dead/Left 4 Dead 2 - Great story line, lots of DLC, and fun online multiplayer.
> ...


 
What's Mirror's edge and F.E.A.R. about?

I already have the L4D games on the console they belong.

My roommate has Modern Warfare 2 and he says it's awesome; he let me try it and it IS good.

I already said it twice but I guess I'll say it another time, FUCK HALO.


----------

